# Looking for a few plants



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm restarting my 50gal after it got a bit neglected. The CO2 ran out about a month ago and with my new job and always having more important projects, the only tank maintanence I did was keeping the fish fed.

Looking for:
Some needle leaf Java fern, not a huge amount but maybe ~30 leaves or so
Crypt. wendtii red -or- Crypt. lutea
Marsilea quadrifolia
Petite nana, ~6" of rhizome

Oh, and if anybody has an extra Rhinox 5000 diffusor, I'll buy it. I forgot to clean mine before reusing it and apparently the disc was clogged, thus exploding inside the tank.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I can kick you back some of that nana petite I got from you the last time.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Rob! How has it been growing for you?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

It's been growing slowly in a low tech 10 gallon. The new leaves are starting to hide the BBA that originally hitch hiked with the plants.


----------



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

How have the Rhinox's worked out for you for CO2 diffusing (outside of it exploding?  ). I've been looking into using that as my CO2 method. The best deal I've found so far is AquaticMagic.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Pyro,
The Rhinox diffusers work very! I've used the nano diffusers and the Rhinox 5000 and they all work very well. Mike from AquaticMagic is a great guy too...I've dealt with him for years now and never had a single complaint.

The expolding was COMPLETELY MY FAULT. Total user error. I forgot to clean it before using it after over a month of non-use and getting clogged with algae. Live and learn!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice to see your back in action Erik, good luck with the 50g


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I may have some needle leaf fern, maybe not quite 30 leaves, but it should get you started again.

by the way what ever happened to your ADA tank?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Green Leaf Aquriums, one of APC's sponsors, has a diffuser very similar to the Rhinox that may work for you if you haven't ordered one yet...http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/diffuser-5000.html

They have other nice glassware for those who are interested in that sort of thing.


----------

